# Missing beloved family dog - please help



## Roxy W (Sep 15, 2015)

Our beloved dog 'Jones' went missing on Tuesday 8th September. 

Having not long moved to a new village in Barril de Alva & we believe he went off that evening searching for some doggy friends & an adventure. 

He was spotted at several locations within the next few days, playing with a variety dogs. 

A restaurant owner later saw our appeal posters & remembers an English couple travelling in a black van (decorated with handpainted images of some kind). They took a liking to Jones, who had befriended their dog & asked who owned him. She didn't know & believes they took him with them when they left, thinking he was a stray. He was however our much loved dog who we miss very much. Frustratingly, he took off that day without his collar & no identification. 

The woman had blonde dreadlocks & the man had piercings & wore a hat. He also had a black eye & a bandage. 

If anyone knows any information about this or has seen Jones, please get in touch. Perhaps with some luck & magic maybe we will somehow be reunited. 

Living in hope.. 

Many thanks


----------



## Roxy W (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to mention that we're in Arganil (you obviously wouldn't recognise Barril de Alva unless you're familiar with the area).


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful dog. We pray for you.


----------

